# Anyone at Hammersmith?? Part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home. Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

hi Girls

Hope I find you all here??  

Just a quickie as Mummy is still here and don't want to leave her too long downstairs.. bless her

Wendy... glad your doing ok chick and still staying 'H2O'd up'...

Sarah.... Am thinking of you and sending possitive thoughts over the channel to you,  

Will be back on FF on Tuesday 'proper' ... so a good weekend to all and lotsa love
Sally
xxxxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Sarah,

Don't be daft you don't have to thank me for anything i haven't done anything, Feel free to be as gloomy as you like on here, thats what we are here for, to support you when you need it.

Remember hun it's not over till the fat lady sings (and I'm definitely not singing hahaha)

It's so hard not to analyse every little feeling and twinge that you get.
Is your hubby around at the weekend to take your mind off it?

I will be thinking of you hun!
Keep me posted, and if you need a good rant, cry, grumble or just to chat about something else to take your mind off things then i (and everyone else I'm sure) am here for you.

Thinking of you hun and sending you loads of positive vibes and hugs    

loadsa love
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello all HH gals
Sarah - thinking of you, sending you +ve vibes and have everything xxx for you.
Wendy, oohh exciting - i am glad you're feeling well and comfortable - I went along today for bloods fully expecting (since i am feeling familiar ov type twinges) to be told to carry on etc and doc called later on to say i am still suppressed and must up the dose and report at the hosp on Monday (day early) for scan and further bloods.  still having hot flushes so i guess that's why.  Also have lower back pain & have for days wonder if it's related?
Still waiting to exchange on house (should have done so today but somebody holding up chain) but still hopeful for a moving day on 25th
Hello everyone else - thinking of you all
nedney


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah hang on in there. Think positive  
Wendy hope all continues to go well 
Nedney good luck for Monday. 
Hi to everyone else.
Just got back from leaving party for one of DH's colleagues. A good distraction for us
Have a good weekend all


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Morning  everyone

Wendy good luck for EC  

Sarah good luck for a positive result  

Nedney how are you progressing . Keep us updated. We are here for you

Cheery hope you are well . We will all be looking to you for advice when we get pregnant !

AlmaMay(katie)- I'm free Sun 27th Nov and SAT 10th Dec/Sun 11th Dec. Are these dates good for anyone else? Also next week I will be free in the afternoons and this Sat 19th Nov if anyone who is off wants to meet for a coffee , chat or shop ! Could meet anywhere in London.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Sorry haven't been around over the weekend but my granddad passed away, Blimey im beginning to feel jinxed, This cycle my granddad last cycle Hubby's sister. WHY.

Anyaway i have come to far now to stop, we did our late night injection last night so egg collection for me tomorrow.

Nedney good luck today hope you have better news today and that you are stimming nicely.

Sarah- GOOD LUCK today hun I am thinking of you    hope you get a BFP    I'm sending you lots of love and hugs, Luck and positive vibes.

Hope everyone else is well and had a good weekend.

Love Wendy
xXx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Im afraid its another BFN for me today. Period came on in full flow on Saturday so have had a few miserable days to get used to it and going in for the blood test today was just a formality i could have done without! 
Im feeling pretty numb and detatched about it at the moment but cant help worrying after 3 attempts whether this is ever going to work for us.
Having said this, we will try again next year although think we will go to another clinic, pprobably the Lister.  Hammersmith has been good for us for 3 cycles but we need to see if somewhere else suits us better as i dont know how many more attempts i can manage to go through 
Anyway, I think im ready for a few glasses of wine tonight to temporarily drown the sorrows!  

Hope the rest of you doing OK 

Wendy, really sorry to hear about your bereavement. Will be thinking of you tomorrow and wish the best of luck.     


Take care 
Sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah very sorry to hear your news.Sometimes life is so tough. Thinking of you 

Wendy sorry to hear your sad news. Try to keep strong for EC. You're almost there as you say.Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Sarah, feeling really sad for you. I think you must be a very strong lady to post so positively so soon. It must be your turn next time.


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thank you so much girls.

Sarah- Once again i am just so sorry for you both   

Nedney- how are you hun? thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello everyone
I am sorry to hear your news Sarah - it's  a good idea to have a rest, take stock and yes, think about another go at another clinic.  My sister once said something to me i find tremendously comforting...it's just not the right time for your babies yet...i just feel so strongly this is the case for all of us.  I am thinking of you and sending you lots of love xx
Wendy, i am so sorry to hear of your grandfather - life is such a strange and funny thing.  You are in my thoughts and good luck for tomorrow - i am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
I went for scan today + bloods - seems things going ok - another scan booked for friday then possibly all hands on deck for Monday. I was a little disappointed to find out that I have (only?) 6 follicles growing - have searched all over net to see if this a good / bad / indifferent amount (since dr at HH would not give me a straight answer on the subject) feel a bit,  dunno, odd about it - particularly since there is no guarantee they'll contain eggs...
Let's see what happens
Take care all
wendy - good luck again!  Sarah - sleep well
xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Nedney good to hear from you.6 is a decent enough number for tx.It's quality not quantity which counts as you will see from other posts on FF. Here's wishing you all the best for 6 eggs of top quality.Stay positive ,look after yourself and keep drinking the water


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi girls,

Sorry haven't had much time to post lately but just wanted to send big   to Sarah. I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time, I'm sure it's a good idea to have a rest from it all for a few months, before thinking about any more treatment.

Good luck to everyone going through their tx at the moment, you are all in my thoughts.

Take care
Nicolaxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Morning girlies,

Hope your all well today!

Just home from the hospital after egg collection. We got 17 eggs!!   
Feeling ok, We are really pleased, Im off to bed for a little snooze.
Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Well done wendy! 
17 thats great news!! you take it easy and hope that your eggs are all fertilising nicely this afternoon.  ET on thurs? 
take care, im really pleased for you 

thanks to you all for all your good wishes and support 
Sarah 
x


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Update for all who's waiting for a HSG before your refferal is accepted at Hammersmith,

I spoke to a lady called Katerina Power on 01727 732261.  She is dealing with setting up the contract to get all us St Albans girls, who have been refereed to Hammersmith, but have not had the HSG, to get them done.  I've been told we should all hopefully be getting sent to Hammersmith soon.

We should hear back from her or someone in the next couple of weeks and were be pushed to the front of the cue to have the HSG done.  If you haven't spoken to this women i would do so as she's take peoples names and numbers to get back to them quicker.  Plus if we all keep nagging them, we can make them do it quicker. 

Also I've been told if we do get sent to Hammersmith we can have all the blood test and our DH / DP can have all there test done there to.  This is good as all your result will be in the one place, where it's needed. 

If any one needs more info, please contact me by sending me a e-mail

Kelly


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sarah sweetheart I am so, so sorry it didn't happen for you this cycle, lean on DH, friends and family over the next few weeks and months, shut the door and don't answer the phone if you don't want, but above all remember how brave and strong you have been. This really is the most trying of times, just be you and go with 'the rollercoaster'
Sending you a lot of love
Sally


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Wendy
Wicked news on your 'chucks'.... 17!!!!!!! WOW ...lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of water..... rest up and get ready!!!!
love
Sal
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy , well done. I'm so pleased for you. You really needed that good news. Fantastic. Keep us posted on ET
Sarah, hope you are taking care of yourself. Bit of good news. Boots have 2 for 1 on all sanctuary products.These are what have been keeping me going through all my ups and downs. I think I remember you mentioning them too earlier.Thinkin of you at this difficult time


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

Not sure if anyone remembers me.  I was waiting for AF to arrive, to have HSG to see if resection of uterus septum had worked - and it has!  All set to start another cycle asap!  Hammersmith tell me that if AF arrives before 14th december (when the lab closes down for their annual winter - spring clean) I'll be d/r over xmas.  Anyone know if we need to have those Hep A&B and HIV bloodwork done again, as we only had them done before last cycle in March/April this year?

Have I posted this in the right place?  Good luck to all the Hammersmith Babes!

Shamrock63
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Shamrock welcome back.Well done glad things worked out with the HSG. We have to go through so much !I'll be going in Jan so see you then if you don't go in Dec. I was told the HIV/Hep tests are good for one year. Best for you to check again with the clinic although don't think you will need them yet. Good luck with AF arriving. Mine just arrived today but on short protocol so have to wait until after Dec because of Xmas break and because Nov is too soon for me to start again


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks Sal and Zora for your kind thoughts.  You have all been so sweet - i really appreciate it. 

Today has been difficult as DH back at work and dont feel up to phoning friends although have texted a few people to let them know the result.  Have spent most of the day either in bed or watching terrible tv, wish i could just cry all day but cant seem to do that either.  Feeling absolutely exhausted at the moment - fourth day of heavy bleeding and pain - bad reminder of the cause of all this rollercoaster and although i want to have hope that one day i will be a mum, im finding it hard to think this will ever happen.  
sorry for the all the doom and gloom - just needed to let this out 
I know i need to be positive and think to the future but cant do that at the moment

hope you are all having better days! 
thanks for all your support 
Sarah


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah sent you a PM


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello everyone
sarah hope things ok.  Wendy, clever girl and well done on so many eggs.  I have become obsessed with my (now i believe) low number of follicles and have been fretting about it all day.  Can anyone answer this question
1.  can more follices grow during ivf stimming?  I had 6 on day 8 and will be getting scanned again on day 12 - could I have grown any more?  Today i have felt for the first time that this isn't going to work - all as a result of low amount of follices - feel sorry for myself...so much so that i bought and completely scoffed a whole packed of Haribo StarMix and now feel sick! 
speak soon
nedney x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Nedney ,quantity not quality !! If you read around the site you will find stories of women with low number of follicles who end up with a BFP and women with high number of eggs with BFN .  I was the same on my cycle and everyone kept telling me it only takes one embryo at the end of the day !! Hope this makes you feel better.Also more can grow between the scans ,in my case they did not but I know they did for others. Keep us posted look after yourself and think positive.It only takes one .


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just a quick note for Wendy Woo - hope you are Ok and not too sore after EC.  Hope DH is pampering you and that you are getting lots of R & R.    
Wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow.  Hope those embies nicely dividing today and getting all ready for transfer tomorrow
  
will be thinking of you 
Sarah
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Where is everyone today ? I'm home today got dentist later 
Sarah how are you getting on ? TV is crap today. A good day for dvds I think
Wendy is your ET today ?Sending you some positive vibes   
Nedney how are you doing ? When is EC ?
Kelly are you getting any closer to your HSG ?
Shamrock do you have a date yet ?
Katie how's work this week ? Not too much hassle I hope


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello everyone
Im 3 days into my first ICSI cycle at Hammersmith. Its been great reading all your supportive messages to each other and I hope I can be in your gang 
helen


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
sorry not been around for a couple of weeks - had an unplanned trip up-north where my family are still living in the dark ages and don't have access to a computer and have also been manic seeing people about getting a job.

Sarah, so sorry for your result   - have sent you a PM.

Katie, you are soooo good between cycles sticking to your regime...I have fallen for the daily coffee again and had the worst hangover I've had for years 2 weeks ago...think I'm going to be naughty up to Xmas and then seriously detox and get my system healthy again for a 4th go hopefully next spring/early summer.  Thanks for all the tips on supplements etc - I've already sent off for the wheatgrass tablets!  Hope you had a fab time in Barcelona and that you are coping with your work nutter this week. 

Wendy, so pleased for your eggs...17 is brill.  Hope you are feeling less sore today - those embies will be back on board before you know it.  Sending you lots of cell-dividing love.    

Nedney, hope you are taking it easy and letting those follies grow BIG.  On my last cycle the doc told me 8/9 follies on my last scan and they ended up getting 14 so they do carry on growing!  6 is still a good number - that's what I got on my first go and I got 4 embies from them. 

Zora, hope the dentist is not too painful today - they always seem to find something to do to me that costs a fortune.

Sally, hope you've enjoyed having your Mum over to visit - I've just spent a few days with my Mum and as much as I love her I was glad to be getting back on the M1 south carriageway!! 

Cheery, glad to hear you are well (ignoring the sicky stuff) - can't believe you are already at 12 week scan - its gone so quickly - you'll be glowing in no time.  Give the beanie a pat from me!!

Hi to all the ladies I've not 'talked' to before - Nicola, Kelly, Wadadlis, Rachael, - this thread has had an explosion recently! Hello again to Clairol & Shamrock 63 and a big warm welcome to Helen - are you day 3 of down regging or stimming?

Just a quick note to those ladies trying to get HSG, blood tests etc - I don't know if you have private health insurance but all those tests are covered - they will pay for all investigations (this include consultation fees) but not the actual treatment.  Good luck getting your appointments - I can't believe that bureaucracy is causing you so much trouble - don't these people realise how hard fertility treatment is without making it bloody impossible. 

Job-hunting started with much gusto!!  Seen several recruiters and am now talking about specific jobs - it is hard though as the career girl in me finds certain jobs interesting but I know that they would be long hours and too stressful to take on with more IVF in the near future.  One role is in Bracknell which is drivable from where we live (near Richmond) but impossible if I've got to be at the Hammersmith at 7 in the morning for scans etc.....it's all giving me a head-ache!

Anyway, must be off as have a lot of admin to get through today.  Would love to meet up sometime - can't do this Saturday or the weekend of the 26th - fairly free in the week though (subject to interviews!!).

love & hugs
Jayne xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen welcome to 'our gang' ! 
I'm imbetween treatments at the moment but trying to help support all of you as I received so much support myself during my tx. Hope I can be of some help. Are you on the long protocol ? 
Jayne nice to hear from you. Hope you enjoyed your trip up niorth and are enjoying a well deserved rest form the drugs. Since I'm going again in Jan I'm trying to keep up the healthy regime and hoping to shed a few pounds before I put them back on again ! I'm free next week in the afternoons. Send me a message if you fancy meeting up.


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Girls
Jayne... great to hear from you again and know exactly where your coming from, I love my Mum soooo much but 24/7 is crazy with her (we look alike, sound alike and act alike... poor DH)
Shamrock... like Zora I am also in in Jan for my treatment so we might all be tx buddies, will hopefully get to meet up when we come over to the UK for the weeks in jan for our tx...
Sarah.... doom and gloom is just fine honey, thats what this site is for all our ups and downs, we are the place that knows how your feeling, just go with it ok... much love
Zora... also trying to lose afew pounds for Jan, went to volleyball Monday, yoga Tuesday and circuits today (then had a fantastic bar of dark chocolate with raspberries after my tea.. (ohhhh Belgium does have its plus side     )
Wendy... hope your ok, let us know ok
Nedney... don't get upset by the number of follies, you have a good number and it really is quality, I have never had over 6 follies but always had grade A ones.....chin up chick
HELLO HELEN  ... nice to have another girlie on board, let us all know how your going with your treatment
Hope everyone else is fine and dandy, see ya
Love Sal
x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

How are you all doing?

Nedney hun how are you getting on? scan on Friday for you isn't it? Thinking of you.

Sarah- How are you feeling hun? you are in my thoughts

Shamrock it is lovely to see you back! How are you?

Welcome to the gang Helen!! It's a great bunch of girls here.

Jayne great to have you back, I'm sure you will find the right job for you soon hun, How have you been?

Katie and Jayne - How are you both?

Zora i hope you are well.

Sorry if i have missed anyone out.

I am fine, ET tomorrow and i am very excited.
Not feeling to sore (feeling quite well actually) much better than last time, DH has been amazing and has been looking after me fantastically, I have been resting in bed.
Thank you all so much for you messages DH has been bringing the laptop up to me in bed so i can check your posts.
Will let you know tomorrow how we get on.

Hope that you are all ok!!

loadsa love and great big hugs to you all
Wendy Woo


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi everyone. Its going to be lovely being able to obsess with other people rather than subjecting my DH to another extra hour of ramblings. I'm definitely cranking the obsessiveness up now we are actually doing it rather than just thinking about it and planning it. Im on long protocol day 4 of down regging. My injection technique is rubbish and I had a particularly painful one today, and I always manage to bleed afterwards. Any tips anyone apart from grin and bear it? My poor DH wakes up and says sorry, says sorry when loading the needle, again when Im sticking it in and again when Im wiping up the blood. I think he is suffering more than me!
Wendy, Sal, Zora, Jayne thanks for the warm welcome. Looking forward to hearing how ET went Wendy. Best of luck  

Helen


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,


Zora, I'm good thanks and still waiting on news about the HSG.  Were all hoping to get them down by Christmas if not then early Jan.


Wendy, Congrats on so many eggs...  I glad to here your feeling well and I hope the transfer goes well today, sending you lots of     vibes and lots of   


Hello Helen, I've quite new here too and have been made to feel really welcome.  I hope you find as much support as I have here.

Does any one use the gym in Hemel at the bottom of Boxmore.  I really intrested in taking Yoga and some other classes, but I'm always useless going on my own.  I don't have any family or Friends that live in the area.

I hope every one else is doing well and a really big hug     to Sarah, I'm really sorry to hear about your bad news and I just wanted to say, please don't give up and try and keep your self going.  The amount of times my DH has had to pick me off the floor (literally) or just sit with me in silence while my brain over worked on what's wrong with me it's on believable.  But the only reason I got through bad times was because of him and a great mum, who showed me there's nothing wrong with us it's just not our time yet.  

She always tells me, were all just waiting for our true path to show us the way and if things don't work out on the path your on then don't keep walking down it.  It can take a lot of strength, but try and take a look down another one and you never know what's at the end of that one could be the right one for you and if not, then don't be frightened to keep looking.  I always call her a mad Irish women, but sometimes mothers do know best.

Love to you all 

Kelly


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy thinking of you. Hope all went well. When DH next brings the computer to your bed let us know how you are. Make sure you rellax now for a few days if possible.    
Nedney how are you doing ?  When is EC ?
Kelly glad things re progressing. I know what you mean anout the gym and going on your own. I didn't like it at first but I've got used to it now. Just take my headphones with me to stop the boredom.
Sally - we can motivate each other in our weight loss hopefully. I'd be useless in Belgium with all that lovely chocolate and chips with mayo. Jan seems all of a sudden to be fast approaching !   
Helen FF is great isn't it ? Re: injections. I'm no expert and drew blood a couple of times. I injected in my stomach and pinched the area together first then injected. The blood was drawn when I went in too slowly and was a little nervous. I started taking a deep breath before injecting found that helped. I'm sure the others may have some better tips. Day 4 is quite new it does get better with time. You'll soon be an expert at something you thought you would never find yourself doing !! 
Sarah how are you getting on  ? Hope DH is looking after you .
Jane how's the job hunting ?
Shamrock how are you today ?
Cheery are you still out there ? Let us know how you are doing .
Hi to anyone I missed


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

As usual forgot something
Tonight on Channel 4 at 2000. The F word will be talking briefly about food which affect sperm count. Repeated on Sunday
Off to see the Xmas lights on Oxford St later


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Hope you are all doing Ok today?

Wendy, hope your ET went smoothly this morning and that you are now relaxing and taking it easy.  

Nedney, good luck with your scan - it is tomorrow?  dont worry it is quality not quantity that matters,  also you will be surprised how much follicles can grow in just a few days.  Sure you will be fine and ready for EC very soon i hope   

 Helen, its good to have you on board, you will get loads of good support here.  Dont worry too much about bleeding with the injections, it just means you will get a few bruises - wont affect the medication getting into your system.  As the others have said, you will soon be an expert!  Best of luck with your treatment 

Kelly, glad to hear things are moving forward in terms of your tests - must have been so frustrating for you.  Thanks alot for your kind words of support.  Everyone has been so sweet - i really appreciate it. 

Zora, hope you ok and getting all geared up for treatment in january.  Its nice for me to be temporarily off the health wagon for a while - think i will give myself til after Xmas before i get back in shape!  

Jayne, as I said in PM its lovely to hear from you.  Wishing you lots of luck with job hunting.  Would be good to talk to you after Christmas about your next steps, as we are in similar position.  

Shamrock, welcome back, nice to hear from you, hope you doing Ok.  Think the HIV/Hep tests need to be updated after 1 year.  

Sal, glad you had a lovely time with your mum. mmm.. belgian choccies sounds lovely!! 

Katie, Hope you have a great weekend in Barcelona (hope ive got it right and its this weekend) 

Nicolah, Clairol, hope you both well 
Cheery - hope all ok with you both! 
Really hope i havent missed anyone..so sorry if i have... 

Well, im feeling a little better today.  Have been feeling pretty crappy up to now - emotionally low but also physically as have been bleeding heavily - spoke to HH yesterday who told me it was normal but i was still concerned so saw Gp today.  She was very supportive and says i am probably anaemic and recommended iron tablets.  Still bit concerned as lot worse than previous cycles but it seems to be a bit better today.  HH says if it carries on, will need to go back in for a scan to check whats happening - hoping i wont need to do this. 
GP suggested i have another week or so off work but cant decide what to do.  If i physically feel better in the next few days then think it would be good to have a distraction but am also worried that work might be a bit too much to handle at moment.  Anyway, going to see how i feel i think 

thanks again for all you support,  it would be nice to have a get together if we can in December. Zora, Jayne,  i am near to both of you, work in Hanwell and live in Isleworth 
take care everyone 
Sarah 
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick hello to Sarah
Sarah, glad to hear form you. I took a week off work just in case more because of the emotional  reasons. I was scared of breaking into tears unexpectingly in front of everyone. no-one at work is aware of the IVFTake as much time as you need to recover. I was anaemic last year nothing to do with IVF. The doctor gace me iron tablets and it cleared up thankfully. hope your bleeding stops soon. The treatment affects us all in different ways.You were wise to see the GP anyway
Great you're just down the road from me. We will meet soon I hope


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Evening Ladie's,

Hope you are all well.
Sorry i haven't been on earlier but hubby has taken up the computer all day as he is working from home.

All went well today, Out of our 17 eggs we only had 4 good Embryo's (told my eggs were very soft and maybe the reason) But they were great ones and we now have 2 beautiful looking ones back on board so my 2ww starts here.
Let the madness commence!!   
I am feeling really well, not very sore which is great as last time round i was in agony, So fingers crossed that is a good sign.
Hubby has been amazing and is looking after me well.

Hope you are all well, I am back off to bed now DH orders.

Take care 
Loadsa love and hugs to you all.
Wendy Woo
And Bibbarty & Bobbarty too.


----------



## Shamrock63 (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm doing fine!  I wasn't sure if anyone would remember me from a few months back!  Just found out today if AF arrives on or before 25th november, I can start d/r before xmas. If not, have to wait till January.  Is it 14th or 16th December that Wolfson Clinic is closing down for a few weeks to service equipment?  I presume they'll still be taking bloods etc in that time?  Just wondering whats happening to anyone stimming during that period.  

Shamrock63


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Wendy, congrats on Bib & Bob making it safely on board   - put those feet up and get DH to run around looking after you...and keep warm in this flippin' freezing weather!!  Sending you lots of sticky/superglue/implanting luck for the next 2 weeks    - it's about time we had another BFP - the best Chrissie pressie ever.

Nedney, good luck for tomorrow's scan - hope those follies are growing nice and big.

Helen, I've had three goes at this IVF milarky and still can't get the injections right although I'm with the stomach method - DH pinches the skin so hard that I can't feel the pain of the needle and it seems to stop the beeding too.

Sally, your exercise regime puts me to shame - must admit not been very good at all since the last BFN and it's too cold and dark to start anything now - well that's my excuse!  It's going to be health, health, health after Xmas though - may need some advice from Katie on the whole well-being front.

Zora & Sarah, would love to meet up as we are all so close - when's best?  Anyone else?

Hi to all the other Hammersmith Ladies.  

Lots of love
Jayne xx


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been posting for a while, sometimes it all gets too much for me, I'm sure you know what I mean...

Hi Jayne, I don't think I've spoke to you before, I've had one ICSI so far and waiting for my NHS one now, although I could be menopausal before they get their act together at my PCT. I've been approved, but all the red tape is holding it up.

Shamrock, good luck on your next tx, I hope AF arrives in time for you, fingers crossed.

Wendy, Good news on your ET, I am hoping and praying that this is your time and you get the best christmas pressie ever. Hope your embies hold on extra tightxx

Zora, how are you, hope all is well with you. I saw the F word last night, I can't believe Gordon Ramsey has a low sperm count with all them kids!!

Hi Sarah, I hope you feel better soon, I would say take as long as you need off work, don't rush back before you are ready, it's such an emotional time for you at the momentand you've been through a lot, so take carexx

Hi Kelly what a lovely post, and what a wise woman your mum sounds. I go to the Esporta gym in Hemel, it's expensive, but it's lovely. I have some free passes to use if you're interested...

Helen, hope the injections are getting easier, you're lucky DH does it, my DH is needle phobic and used to shudder if he even saw me injecting myself, so he was no help whatsoever!! Fingers crossed for a successful tx.

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all well.

I am with Kelly & Claire trying to get my NHS cycle at the moment. It's very frustrating we keep going round in circles with all the phone calls, but hopefully we will begin our tx soon. 

Can anyone tell me what the HH criteria is on BMI, mine is 33 at the moment I have reduced it by 1 point so far and will keep trying to reduce it right up to tx and beyond, but does it have to be a certain level before tx??

Any advice appreciated (-included miracle cures for dropping 2 stone )

Have a good weekend.

Nicolaxx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya everyone,

I just wanted to pop and and say GOOD LUCK to Nedney!!    Hope your scan goes well today.
I am thinking of you.
Please let us know how you get on!!

Sarah how are you doing hun? I have been thinking of you. Hope your ok. BIG HUGS

Hope everyone else is well and you have all had a good week.

Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS to you all

Wendy Woo
PS thank you all so so much for all your messages, The support really means a lot to me.


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi everyone.  Its great to read all your news.  My heart goes out particularly to dsmlink - you must be feeling awful.  I don't think anyone else really understands what ladies like us go through...
From the sounds of things, as my appointment isn't until beginning of Dec, our IVF treatment won't start until January at the earliest.  However,  I am fairly confident that we should start straight away now as DH and I have had all surgery and blood tests that you guys are chatting about at St Marys within last year.  Can anyone help me here and give me an idea if I am right?  I know I should just wait until Dec but I am SOOOOO fed up of waiting, for EVERYTHING!!!  By the time we get started we will have been trying for nearly 4 years - this is just ridiculous!  All my friends have been getting pregnant within a year, and usually much quicker...
Hope you all have a good weekend, I'm going to Liverpool, where it is bound to be FREEZING!!!
Wadadlis
x


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Nicola
I can definitely answer the BMI question having been through the saga at HH this year. I was told that on the NHS at HH I would not be considered for treatment until my BMI was 30 or under. This was not up for debate. I was given a follow up appt for 5 months and was told to go away and lose weight in time for the follow up appt. 
I was also told that the BMI criteria was the same for private treatment.
MY BMI was 34 and by 4 months on I had got it down to 30.4 or something similar and I was ok'd for private treatment but with the comment that by the time we got started it would be even less ie. dont stop dieting and start eating cakes and chocolate again!
Other people might had had a more lenient first consultation and had a different story?
Helen


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Hope everyone is ok today? 

Wendy, really pleased to hear that Bibb and Bobb are safely on board!! hoping they are snuggling in nicely now and all ready to implant over the next few days. make sure Mum takes it nice and easy now.  We will all be here to help you thru the 2ww, you will be fine.  I think we are due some good news for Xmas !! 
    

Nedney, hope your scan went well today.  Any news on EC for you? keep us posted,

Nicholah, Helen,  good luck to you both with losing weight - it sounds like an extra pressure for what is already such a stressful experience.  thinking of you both

Wadadlis, hi to you, thanks for your kind words - sorry i think i missed you off my last post - so many people to remember these days and my brain isnt working well at the mo  

Jayne, Zora, thanks for your advice.  Am seriosuly thinking about taking next week off.  Spoke to my boss today and explained the situation and he said to just let him know on Monday.  I only work part time so can sign myself off for 3 days and dont need docs certifcate although Gp said she would sign me off for 2 weeks if i wanted! Went back to have blood tests today - GP wanted to check a few things - as if i havent had enough blood loss recently  .  

Hope everyone else ok 
Jayne, Zora - a local meet sounds good.  maybe in a few weeks when i feel abit more up to it? i am free all day Fridays if fancy coffee or lunch.  let me know 

take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello Everybody!
Wendy, excellent news about B n' B - hope they are making themselves right at home!
Everyone else, hope things are going well.

I went for scan today and found that since monday 7 more follices have grown (phew) and I now have 14...thanks for your messages about quality vs quantity - really helpful - had a good few moments of panic over monday's scan but Dr said he was 'very encouraged' today - anyway...egg collection on Tuesday and all being well, ET thursday!  (moving house on friday too - gulp!! something wrong there somewhere!).  We have a full removal service so i am just going to loaf about and watch it all happen - hopefully with some fertilized eggs to concentrate on.

Even though i am really pleased to have reached this stage it is so much more stressful now - so many things that could go wrong - I just hope some of them fertilize. fingers xxx

I'll keep you posted.
in the meantime, keep warm, well, happy and snuggly
n xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Nedney hun I am so pleased that you had  a better scan, Well doe you for growing all those lovely follicles.
OOH another Tuesday egg collection girl I will be thinking of you and will have everything crossed for you hun.
So late night injection tomorrow? What time? Are you having IVF or ICSI? ICSI girls always go before the IVF girls.
I was first and it was great to get it over and done with nice and quickly.

I cannot believe you are moving on Friday, that has come round really quickly and i think you are slightly mad but the distraction will probably be good.

Anyway I hope that you are ok.
Will be thinking of you hun.

Sarah how are you doing hun? When do you get the results of your blood tests?

Katie hope your having a wonderful weekend, I am very jealous!!

Jayne how are you?

Cheery hun how are you doing? are you getting a bump yet?

It's so nice to see the thread growing but I am struggling to remember everyone now in my messages.

To anyone i have forgotton i am sorry and i hope that you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.

I am fine, Had a bad afternoon yesterday had really bad tummy pains that lasted about an hour (doubled over in pain) but I am much better today, I just hope I didn't hurt them yesterday.

Anyway off for a nice walk now with hubby.

Loadsa love and GREAT BIG HUGS to you all.
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

HI everyone
Mrs G. how is the stabbing going ? Impressed that you got your BMI down form 34 to 30 . Well done that must have taken some doing. 
Nicolah good luck with yours. 
Wadadlis do you have a date for your appointment yet ? Enjoy Liverpool . I used to live there but have not visited for years. Miss the Scouse humour. ( couldn't find a Liver bird !)
Wendy hope b'n'b are snuggling in nicely   
Sally - went to the gym this morning. Do you recommend yoga? One of my cousins did it throughout her pregnancy and reckoned it helped to keep her fit
Nedney well done on the surprise extra  follies  
Sarah - hope that you are feeling  a bit better. Will message you and Jayne about meeting . Everybody else welcome.
Katie - hope you're making the most of the weekend and chilling out 
Hope I haven' missed anyone
Hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Wendy... hope your tummy has 'relaxed' abit, keep your fluid up and rest, rest, rest  
Nedney... great news on your chucks, keep em nice and warm.
Zora.... have always loved my sport etc but only discovered Yoga this year.... WOW I love it, has really changed my shape and although i'm no slim jim my flexibility is wicked now but for me the best bit is the 'time out' you concentrate on your positions so much you really clear your mind and relax...
Sarah... sending love to you
Hope everyone else is fine and dandy, went to Germany today for some chrimbo shopping (and bought MORE chocolate.... i'm so rubbish) it felt really Christmasey (is that a word!!!!!!   )    
Love Sal
xxxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I hope everyone had a good keekend any kept nice and toasty, especially you Wendy. Hope the move was smooth anmd stress free Nedney.
I gave my DH the IVF chapter in Zita West's book to read on Saturday and he has gone a bit bonkers OTT...wanting me to have 3 days complete bed rest after ET which is fine with me...  but also wanting to cancel the flight to see my family for Christmas at the end of the 1st week of 2WW. Its only a 1 hr flight but I understand where he is coming from but I have only seen my family twice this year and its a bit sad not to see them for a Christmas get together. But if we ger BFN I will feel so guilty about insisting that we flew, was it my fault etc etc.  So my plan to get him involved in all the miniscule detail I obsess about has backfired slightly !! Has anyone else had anything similar with ther DH's? Did any one fly or is planning on flying during their 2WW? Bless him.


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry for jumping in but I know quite a few ladies that have flown back from clinics in Spain, Moscow & Kiev after ET, i think you are ok to fly & I am sure an hour would be fine,
Check with your consultant/doctor & ask their advice.
best of luck.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one to say 

 Nedney for EC tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.  Hope all goes smoothly and you get lots of lovely eggs    

Wendy, how are you doing?  hope you are less sore and had a nice relaxing weekend with Bib and Bob!! Sending you lots of good implantation vibes    

Hope everyone else Ok.  Helen, your DH sounds very supportive, make the most of him looking after you  

Ive taken everyone's advice and gone off sick for this week so that i can get my strength back - physical and emotional.  Feeling a lot better already.  thanks again for all your support 

Take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
Hope everyone had a good weekend even if it was absolutely freezing!

Nedney, fantastic news on the growth spurt - good luck for tomorrow and take it easy afterwards so you are nice and relaxed for Thursday.

Sarah, glad you have decided to take more time off - it can't hurt having more RnR after what you've been through.  Have you arranged your review yet with Mr Margara and when do you get your bloods back?  Thinking of asking the GP to do some extra blood tests on me just to make sure I don't have any of the more common immune issues - Mr Trew seems to think it's more of an issue with egg quality but I'm not putting myself & DH through another cycle until I've checked everything out.

Helen, hope the injections are getting easier - don't know about flying as didn't ever need to look into it but agree with Nats that you should check with your consultant.

Wendy, hope BnB are burying in nicely and that you are looking after yourself - stay warm under a duvet and watch dodgy day-time TV!!

Nicola, good luck with the BMI target although not the easiest time of year to avoid chocolate, cakes and generally all things nice.

Job hunting activity going well - put in a couple of direct applications and have registered with several agencies that all seem positive - if nothing permanent comes along by early Jan then it's contracting time to help pay that mortgage.  Will be hard to go back after nearly a year off I think but then I have been completely focussed on 3 lots of IVF so it doesn't feel like I've had that much of a holiday!

Love n hugs to everyone else.
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Good luck today Nedney, Hope you get really good eggs and lots of them.
Will be thinking of you.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a quick note to Nedney


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Nedney.... hope your feeling ok after EC today and you got some right good chucks, sending you good vibes over 'tinternet 
Sal
x


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok 

Helen, thank you so much for the info on BMI. I am now back on my healthy eating an exercise regime. I have worked out I need to lose just over a stone I think, so it's not impossible - although Christmas might be a  bit tricky!!

Hi Wendy, hope things are good with you and your embies are snuggling down for the winter and beyond.

Hi Sarah, glad you are feeling a bit better. I'm sure this week off work will do you the world of good and you will be able to cope with work a lot better when you go back.  Take carexx

Wadadlis, hope you had a good weekend in Liverpool. It's so frustrating isn't it all this constant waiting for tx to begin, and seeing everyone around us getting pg doesn't make it any easier. But just think maybe this will be our last Christmas where we can have a lay in, so we should make the most of it 

Sal P, I bet you had a fab time Christmas shopping!! Someone has just brought a box of Belgian Chocolates into work today, and I am trying so hard to resist!! I don't know how much longer I will hold out  


Hi Jayne, Good luck with the job hunting, I hope you find what you're looking for soon, and good luck with the blood tests too. Hopefully you will find some answers.

Nedney, Hope all is going well for you today, Fingers crossed for lots of egg and good fertilisationxx

Hi to Zora and AlmaMay, Clairol and Kelly, hope all is well with you, and hi to anyone I've missed, sorry but there are so many of us now.

I've been getting my head around some serious dieting this week. I'm not going to be silly about it, just less of the bad things and more of the good and plenty of exercise. I need to lose at least a stone or 1½ to be on the safe side. But I will just keep going and see how I get on. Aiming for 3 gym workouts and 1 swim this week. 

Take care everybody,

Nicolaxx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello everybody
thanks for your kind messages of support, it really does mean so much thanks to each and every one of you!  i was really frightened about EC but it was absolutely fine - not really uncomfortable at all and I have 7 eggs collected.  I have everything crossed that some of them fertilize xxx
Hope you are all well.  I have been lounging about today watching Kramer vs Kramer on DVD (what a weepy!) and eating Tunnocks Tea cakes - feeling ok!

speak to you all soon
lots of love
nedney xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Nedney hun that is great news    
Well done you.

Are you back on Thursday for ET?

Hope your not feeling to sore, Put your feet uo and keep warm, let your hubby look after you.

Thinking of you hun.
Look after yourself
Loadsa love and hugs to you both
and loadsa good luck and good vibes for some beautiful EMBIES.    
love
Wendy Woo
Who is beginning to go just slightly


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Hope you all doing well?

Nedney, well done on your lovely eggs - hope they are all happily fertilising and dividing and ready for ET tomorrow.  You take it easy today so that you are nice and relaxed for tomorrow.  Wishing you lots of luck    

Hi Wendy, How you doing?  Hope you are surviving the dreaded 2WW and keeping positive? We are all here for you, whenever you need us so feel free to post.  I know how long my 2ww seemed this time so am thinking of you.  Am sure your embies are implanting nicely.  Is DH at home with you to keep you company or are you stocked up with videos?! Keep your tummy warm in this cold weather    

Nicolah, good luck with the health kick - hope you manage to lose the weight you want.  Think you are wise not to overdo it as your body needs to be in good condition for treatment so dont go crazy on dieting - stick to lots of healthy fruit and veg.  Good luck. 


Hi to everyone else, hope you all keeping warm in this cold weather. 

Im fine, feeling alot better and DH said last nice that i seem almost back to normal.  Deep down still in a lot of pain (emotionally) and I know this will take a while to heal but least can put on a good face and feel ready to go back to work next week and face the public.  Have our review appointment with Mr Margara next Friday so am writing a long list of questions and trying to plan our next steps and look to the future.  

Take care everyone 
Sarah
x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Hope that everyone is well.

Nedney how are you feeling hun? Hope your ok, keeping warm and relaxed.

Katie you lucky thing sounds like you had a lovely weekend (just what the doctor ordered).

Zora how are you doing hun? Hope your ok!

Nicola i feel for you hun, I lost weight for our treatment too and i know how hard it can be (I am still a bit chubby) but it will all be worth it hun. Keep it up!!

Sarah hun i am glad that having some time off has helped, I do feel that it is just what is needed after all the stress of the treatment (physically and mentally) and i always find it helpful to crash just for a little while.
How are you feeling? Tired i bet!
It is a great idea to have a long list of questions for your review make sure you write down everything even the smallest things, otherwise you will forget on the day.

I am feeling ok i think, Hubby is back at work (went back Monday) so i am home alone but i have a stack of DVD's and i have been going for a walk most days, don't really feel anything the odd A/F cramp, the odd twinge and my (.)(.) are sore on and off.
Trying not to analyse though The week has been going ok so far not to slowly.
I'm feeling quite happy just because i am up and about i think, Last time i was in agony and couldn't even stand up straight for most of the 2ww (was convinced i was hurting them) even ending up in casualty i was so bad.
This time i had one hour of real discomfort and now i feel pretty much back to normal so I'm pleased with myself so far.
Also last time round i was talking to my tummy alot and took the photo they gave us nearly everywhere with me ( I got very attached) this time i have been talking to them them but not loads and i haven't looked at the photo since we got back form the hospital trying to keep my distance from it a bit (not thinking about it 24hrs a day) and i think it is helping.
Hubby likes to have a chat with them in the morning before he leaves for work, one we he gets home and one before bed which i think is great.
And he is great at humouring me too, Ive had the BIGGEST cravings for salt and vinegar crisps the last 2 days and he went out last night just to buy me a bag (Bless him). I have found that very strange as last time round everything made me feel sick.

Oh well no one ever said i was normal at the best of times and a women who is slightly   anyway is bound to become a real fruit cake during treatment hahahaha.

Anyway enough of my ranting on and on.
Hope you are all well and keeping warm.

Loadsa love and hugs to you all.
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello all
just a quick note - sad news in that none of our eggs have fertilized.  The doctor ran with the news this morning.  It's a body blow and i feel physically shattered and emotionally devastated.  We have never really had a diagnosis for our inability to conceive...i had very mild endometriosis diagnosed (and treated) earlier on the year, my husband's sperm seem find it's just that our eggs / sperm are not interested in each other.  I am absolutely gutted and feel things look bleak. The doctor said something about ICSI in future treatment cycles but i am so shocked I can't really think straight.
sorry for such bad news everyone...speak soon good luck with all your treatments
Wendy - hope things ok
nedney xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Oh Nedney i am so sorry hun i really am.    
Words fail me hun, I don't know what to say.
Im shocked and i am so sad for you both   

I hope you are going to be ok? Is your hubby at home with you?

I am so so sorry.

Im sending you lots and lots of love and great BIG hugs     
Wendy Woo

Ps if you need us we are all here for you. ANYTIME


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry Nedney. What a huge disapointment, I feel for you. I hope you and hubby are going to have some tlc time together. Keep positive.
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Nedney so sorry to hear your news. As Wnedy said we are here if you need any support. Sending you a big hug. It's so hard when things don't go to plan. I too didn't make it to the ET stage so I know a bit what you're going through.Really feel for you. Look after yourself.Big hug


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh Nedney I'm so sorry . I can't imagine how disappointed you must be.

There is nothing I can say that will make things any better. Just take some time to yourselves and get your strength back(-physical and emotional!). Take care of yourself and DH.

Nicolaxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Nedney 
That is such sad news.  I am so so sorry for you both 

Thinking of you at this difficult time 
We are all here for you, if you need support 
Take care of yourselves 
Sarah 
xx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello everyone
thanks for your messages of support it means so much - in fact, i must have spent much of the day on the FF website looking at peoples stories and experiences...so many sad stories but then again, so many happy ones.
I feel like i have been crying all day (I haven't actually, only when someone from my family calls) and feel tired and  washed out.  I have also been reading up on failure to fertilize and have come to the conclusion it's a miracle anyone ever gets born!  it's so darned complex!  The hospital are going to call tomorrow to update me, infact when the doc called today his opening line was "I just wanted to keep you up to date with what is happening.." like it was some kind of I dunno, legal process or something.  I guess they have to be pragmatic and clinical about these things and I suppose there is only so far you can go with these types of conversations before the person on the other end of the line completely looses it!
anyway, thanks for all you messages of support
lots of love and hugs
nedney


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Nedney
I've sent you a message
Sally


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Nedney hope you are coping and at least managed to get some sleep. Lost to know what to say except we are here for you .Thinking about you.  

Sarah glad you are beginning to fell better. Sounds likeYou'll be much more ready to go back to work next week. Good luck with your review. Have sent you and Jayne a PM about meeting up

Wendy hang on in there. Just picturing you snuggled up in bed with the laptop and a mega pack of salt and vinegar crisps. Make the most of DH looking after you !! 

Mrs G are the injections getting easier ?

Kaite - HAPPY THANKSGIVING   

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

hello everyone
just a quick note again to say thanks for all your kind wishes.  I am feeling much better and am just sort of getting on with stuff which i guess is all that you can do.

I am moving house and the packers are in as i type this  loading up their lorry!  This means I won't be logging on for a few days - but i will check in again on monday to see how you are all doing.

Keep warm, well and happy
lots of love to you all 
nedney xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Nedney nice to hear from you. Good luck getting settled into your new home .HOpe it's a good distraction


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

It is so lovely being part of this group, it is very touching reading messages to each other (yes, my hormones are ramping up a gear). How are you Wendy? I hope the days are passing quickly for you.

Did anyone have side effects on Buserelin or am I being a weakling? Im knackered, feel a bit achy and coldy and a bit sick today. I'm thinking it might all be in my head...!  Im looking forward to Tuesday when hopefully we can move on to stimming. Everything seems to take so long...
I have let my DH take over the injections as I had started injecting my tum but my friend who is a diabetes nurse said I was most likely just injecting into fatty tissue rather than muscle... no offence she said!! so DH is injecting my bot...with far too much enthusiasm for my liking. The way he was doing Psycho stabbing motions as a practice unnerved me a bit  I think I am just a bleeder as he always seems to be mopping up and saying oops!
Hope everyone is well, especially you Nedney. Was the move ok?
Helen


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Helen hun don't worry we all have symptoms at some point, I was very tired whilst d/r and had headaches so you are not a weakling and it's certainly not all in your head, wait till you start stimming then you really will feel   .

Are you going for your scan on Tuesday? If so you probably won't start stimming that day, as i found out this cycle the Hammersmith will only start you stimming on a Monday or Thursday, so fingers crossed it will be the Thursday for you. (I'm sure i have got that right)

I am doing ok thank you for asking, The day's are going by quite quickly so far.
Hubby has been great, he came home early yesterday to suprise me and he had a big stack of new magazines for me yey.
He has also decided to take a half day tomorrow and another on Monday so today is my last day on my own ALL day yey   
It will be so great to have him home to help take my mind off things.
We are going to go to an afternoon showing at the cinema tomorrow so that will be nice, Saturday is my farther in law's birthday and we are taking him to see The Nutcracker at the theatre in St Albans and then out to dinner, so that will keep me busy, Sunday we are going for a nice walk and then out to lunch just me and hubby  .
Then that just leaves Monday and Tuesday is T day    AGGGGH.

How have you been finding it at the Hammersmith? Which consultant are you under?

Nedney GOOD LUCK with your move tomorrow hun i hope it all goes smoothly  

Katie- I'm so sorry i forgot Happy Thanksgiving, Hope your week gets better.

Zora how are you hun? Well I hope!!

Sarah- How are you feeling? have you started to feel a bit better about things?

Jayne- How are you getting on job hunting hun? Any luck?

Cheery- How are you doing hun? Is your bump growing nicely?

Hi to everyone i have forgotten I hope that you are all well.

Take care
Loadsa love and great BIG HUGS to you all

Wendy Woo


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Well 2morrow is a big day for us as we have first consultation at hh on the NHS. I have all the pre-requisite test results. Anyone like to guess how many more weeks i will have to wait for treatment? It is a competition but no prizes sorry, just smug satisfaction.
Meanwhile I have been signed off work for two weeks to rest my prolapsed disk in my back. I only hope I can get better soon as the pain is literally driving me nuts.  Yesterday i came within inches of pouring my porridge into my hot water bottle.  I think it might be the excess of pain killers.
Also, does anyone know of an antidote for a green n blacks addiction?
Love and happy wishes to everyone, i must apologise but i cant keep up with you all on this board!
Claire/ol xxx


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

nedney - you poor thing, I am so worried we are going to hear something like this when we go for IVF.  don't know why, but simply cannot understand how nearly 4 years of trying and 3 IUIs and all test results looking good still hasn't produced a baby.  I'd be interested to hear what you decide to do next.
clairol - i'd be really interested to know what they say at your first consultation as we have also had all necessary tests and are due at hh for first appointment early Dec.  Hope your back gets better,nice to see you are also eating porridge!  Green n blacks is good for you so don't worry.  (Has to be at that price!)
wadadlis


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

I wish you the best of luck for tomorrow Claire hope it goes well for you and that the wait isn't to long, And i hope that your back is better soon. You poor thing.

No cure for a Green & Blacks addiction sorry but if you do find one then please let me know as it may cure mine and my hubby's addiction for giant chocolate buttons MMmmmmm.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope everyone is well . Just to let you know if everyone is interested am arranging a lunchtime meet on Friday 9th December in Ealing.Venue TBC.Everyone welcome. Send me a PM.So Far
Zora
Sarah(dsmlink)


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Hope you all ok 

Nedney, hope the move went smoothly and is providing a bit of a distraction. 
thinking of you, must be very difficult  

Wendy, sounds like you are coping really well in the 2ww and keeping nice and busy which is great.  Glad you are having time with DH, my DH took quite a lot of time off too and it made a real difference.  Hope you had a fab time at the cinema (see anything good? we are thinking of going tomorow night - havent been for ages) Have a lovely weekend.  Will be thinking of you next week and keeping everything crossed   

Claire,  how was your consultation today?  hope it went well and that you dont have to wait too long to get going. Sorry to hear about your back,hope the pain eases soon.  Ditto, Im a Green & Blacks girl too! 

Helen, Hope you ok, dont worry about the side effects, its usual to have a few, i had headaches and also was very fragile, crying over nothing etc..  Hope that your scan goes well Tues and that you are all ready for stimming soon. I think Wendy is right - they try to start your stimming mon and thurs so that they dont have to end up doing EC on the weekend! 

Wadadlis, how are you?  When is your appointment in Dec? 

Hi to Zora (thanks for your PM), Jayne, Katie, Sal, Kelly, Nicolah, Shamrock, Cheery and anyone else ive missed - hope you all well 

Im fine. continuing to feel better, although seem to be seeing babies everywhere at the moment which is hard.  Feeling bit mixed about going back to work, will be nice to have the distraction but also have to deal with all the questions about where Ive been for the last 4 weeks, as well as catching up on the work backlog! 
Am continuing to try to be positive and to think to the future and am wondering about doing acupuncture in the new year.  Anyone recommend it? I looked at the London Acupuncture Clinic website where Daniel Elliott works (have read on FF that he's good). Had to laugh as the women in the pictures look so glam.  On the endometriosis section there's this lovely woman in white undies trying to put on a mock pained expression - certainly not what i look like at that time of the month!! . Anyway, any advice on acupuncture welcome

Take care everyone and have a nice weekend  
Sarah
x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

Sarah I am so glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better, As for work you will just have to wait and see how you feel on Sunday night but try not to spend all weekend thinking about it.

Claire how did you get on today hun?

Helen hope you are doing ok.

Hope everyone else is well and that you are all keeping warm, Oh my god it is so cold here today.

I am doing ok I think Sarah thank you for asking, We went to see Nanny Mcphee not a very grown up film but we both really enjoyed it & we are thinking of going to see Harry Potter on Monday. Let me know what you see?
We went shopping today to do our weekly food shop and very naughty me I bought some pregnancy tests (slap my wrists), I was doing really well and was happy to spend the weekend Pregnant in complete ignorance, but now I have got them in the house I am dying to do one  , Hubby has said NO but Ive been having so many A/F cramps today I am convinced that it is on it's way   
Oh well what will be will be there isn't much I can do about it so I am determind not to let it get to me and spoil our lovely weekend and whilst my (.)(.) are still sore there is always hope, Last time round at this stage (day  all my symptoms had gone away and i was convinced that was bad and it was all over and cried all weekend so chin up woo stop moaning woman!!! 

Hope you are all well Keep warm

Loadsa love and hugs to you all
Wendy Woo


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Sarah, perhaps you should tell anyone that is nosey enough to ask at work that you've had a face lift.   They will be so embarrassed for asking!
My consultation went fine thanks.  I was told I will have to wait another 6 months, not because of the hospital, but because of a wait imposed by the PHCT.  God knows why so I will ask them on Monday.
So far from referral to treatment it is looking like a 10 month process with the Hammersmith on the NHS with Herts PHCT.
Have a good weekend all!


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

By the way it's meant to say day 8 not day   not sure what happened there


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Quick one personals later.Hope everyone is hanging in there
Sarah have sent you a message re: London Acupuncture Clinic. I tried to see Daniel  but am with Christina from the same clinic. I definitley think it helps in some way .


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Kate, 12th of Jan is not far off. Especially with Christmas just round the corner.  All be it painful to re-live the experiences perhaps you will get some closer to some answers?


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Hammersmith girls - I hope you don't mind but I wanted to get some feedback on Hammersmith ICSI tx as we have finally had our NHS cycle come through.

I spoke to a lovely lady on the phone at the clinic but from what I could gather we only get to see an IVF Nurse instead of a consultant and it's the nurse who works out our protocol. I'm worried that they will not give us the time to make sure that we have the right protocol, after having gone through one failed failed ICSI cycle and discovering that I have anti nuclear antibodies so need various other drugs on top of the normal stimms and down regging ones.... I don't want to go through another cycle that doesn't take everything into account that we have learnt from the first one. SOrry if this sounds a little rambling....but are the Hammersmith good with immune issues? I know some clinics don't. 

Any feedback gratefully recieved
Honest xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Honest
I have just started my first ICSI at Hammersmith but are self funding so we had a brief meeting with a consultant (Mr Lavery, nice man) but had a longer consultation with one of the nurses who took us though the protocol. My advice would be go armed with all the questions you need answered and the concerns you have and dont leave the consultation until you are happy and reassured. My DH and I felt like we were a little bit on a production line and our nurse was just going through the motions (I was under a delusion that as we were private it would be a different experience). Luckily our protocol was pretty straight forward and I knew what to expect having spent the last 6 months obsessing about things. I have used the nurse helpline once since then and found them pretty good. So thats my advice and experience for what it is worth, be fully armed with what you need and want to ask. Best of luck
MrsG


----------



## Honest G (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Mrs G - best of luck for your tx!
Honestx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

honest G just to re-assure you the consultant is the one who chooses the protocol. The nurse will go throught it with you at the co-ordination appointment. You should get an appointment to see the consultant before anything moves forward. I'm self-funded  so not familiar with the timings. Good luck
Hi to everyone else hope you all had a good weekend


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello

Hope you don't mind me popping in here. AlmaMay pointed me in your direction. There is a possibility I might be referred to HH by my GP which would be a great help as we are currently looking at self funding & choosing clinics on our own.
I was diagnosed with a high FSH reading & have been having it monitored, I understand a lot of clinics privately won't take you on with high FSH and I was wondering how much was HH laboured on this point.  Did it ever stop them starting a cycle for you, did anyone also have high FSH & was any other investigations performed.
Any advice, feedback would be greatly appreciated.
Best of luck to you all
Nats
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

HI Nats welcome to this thread.I was told that FSH needs to be under 10. Not sure how strict this is as mine was under 10 last cycle.For investigations I had HSG, hysteroscopy and laparoscopy. They were investigating fibroids and removed a polyp which showed up on one of the initial scans. At the time it all seemed too much but looking back it is great that they are so thorough . Their philosophy is to start you off with the best possible chance so they like to investigate everything before putting you forward for IVF.


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
had a problem with my internet connection for the last week - Telewest man came out this morning, fiddled a bit, replaced a little gold thingy and we are back on line (you can tell I'm really into technology!).

Nedney, I'm so sorry to hear your news   - the move may have distracted you a little but please look after yourself.  ICSI may well help as they actually inject the sperm into the egg so it has not choice but to do it's thing.

Claire, hope the back is getting better - what a pain your PCHT is - keep pestering them and you may get a better result just to get you off their back!

Honest, you will get to see a consultant and he will decide on your protocol - the nurses will then follow his instructions.  Not sure whether HH look into immune issues like yours - I know they don't rate the NK cell approach that ARGC/Lister use as have asked them about that.  I'm trying to get some of the other, more mainstream immune tests done by my GP before my next cycle.

Nats, sorry can't help you on the FSH front but welcome to the thread anyway.

Helen, hope the injections aren't getting you down too much - good luck tomorrow for your scan.

Wendy, how you doing hun?  Hope you enjoy Harry Potter tonight if you go - went to see In Her Shoes a couple of weeks ago - it's a bit of a chick flic but DH didn't seem to mind as Cameron Diaz spent most of the film in underwear and heels   Hope everything is OK and that you haven't given in to the pee stick - only 1 more day to go. Sending you lots of love   

Sarah, hope your first day back at work went OK and you didn't get questioned too much - no doubt you had loads to do which will keep your mind occupied.

Zora, will send you a PM - 9th sounds good.

Katie, have considered an appointment with Dr Rai myself - trying to get as much done with GP before giong to see another consultant though.  Not got another cycle booked yet so have a little time to deal with it all.  Keep your chin up at work - it does sound like you love your job but are going through a manic time at the minute not to mention that annoying woman.  You mentioned you take bee pollen to me a while back - do you get it from apitherapy.biz?

Sally, good luck for Thursday - don't forget the full bladder for the old cervical asessment!

Job hunting going OK but not much around at this time of year as everyone stops recruiting for Xmas.  Hopefully it will all pick up in the New Year but in the mean time I have a couple of interviews to go to that might lead to the perfect job!!  DH is being lovely and is telling me not to rush into anything.  It is quite hard as having to lie about what I've been doing with the last 10 months off work - don't think 3 lots of IVF would go down very well with a prospective employer!!  

Hi to Nicola, Cheery, Shamrock, Kelly, Wadadlis and Rachael.

Love and hugs to everyone
Jayne xxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Hope you all ok and had nice weekends

Just a quick one today to say Wendy i am wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and have everything crossed for that BFP  
Will be thinking of you, Keep us posted  

Quick welcome to Honest and Nats - wishing you both the best of luck with treatment.  Nats, I think that usually HH only treat you if your FSH is under 10. I have had 3 cycles there and twice i had to delay treatment until my FSH had dropped below 10.  they may make exceptions though, you will need to check with consultant. 

Im fine, first day back at work today and all went smoothly although feel completely overloaded already - no gradual reintroduction   at least its a distraction 

sorry no more personals but hope you all ok 

take care 
Sarah 
x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Evening ladies!

I'm another Hammersmith girl and a 'newbie' to posting.  Doing my first ICSI at the mo (changed from IVF at last minute) and had one embie put back last Friday.

My response in about HH and FSH.  My readings this year have been 11.5, 11.8 and 13.8 in June (but that was the week after my laporoscopy).  It was after the last reading that Mr Lavery (I agree - he is lovely) suggested going straight to IVF.  

I was told that if I got it below 10 that would be perfect, below 12 and they would still go ahead, up to 15 they would 'discuss' it and past 15 was a definite no go.  I don't know if age is a factor with this - I am 33.
Luckily I got it down to 9.4!

Hope this helps.

Lou x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wendy got everything crossed for you for tomorrow. Really hope you get a  
I think we're due one. 
LouJane you'll be next  
Sarah glad you got through your first day back
Nedney how is your new pad ? Hope you are looking after yourself . Take care
Hi to everyone else


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Girls

sorry just a quickie as I have been back to the UK this weekend and haven't had time to check 'us' out.... Hello to the new girls, nice to see some new faces (you know what i mean!!)
I am at Hammersmith on Thursday at 2pm if anyone will be about, will have my orange pin on (I have long blond hair and hubby has dark) and will probably have afew Tesco bags (sad i know but i do miss their Greek yogurt, its great for making Tzitzki)
Promise to catch up with you all at the weekend
Lots of Love
Sal
xxx
Wish i was around for the meeting but hopefully sort one out for mid Jan when I'm in London (if thats ok)


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

Just want to wish Woo the best of luck and I have my fingers, toes, legs and everything else crossed for a   



Nicolaxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Wendy, good luck today. Fingers crossed

My scan this morning was a bit diaspointing. My super charged ovaries managed to release a follicle despite the Buserelin and having AF, and I have a nice thick lining. So I have got another week at double the dose and then another scan. They talking about bursting the follicle if needed but I blanked that bit out as it sounded nasty. They also talked about now not being able to fit our cycle in by Christmas with this delay and are going to get back to me about this. So all in all a bit deflated today.
Has anyone else had anything similar?

Hope everyone is well and had a good weekend.
Helen


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Helen sorry to hear about your possible delay.Hope you are not too stressed. I learnt the hard way myself that the first IVF can be a bit of a trial sometimes as nobody knows how your body will re-act beforehand. I don't have any experience of the problems you are experiencing but would urge you if you are not sure about anything to call the doctors' hotline number.I'm sure they will talk things through with you. I hope things work out better in the next week for you. 
Wendy -hope it's good news


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello All,

Sorry I haven't been around for a while. I haven't had much time to my self.   

I've been still putting pressure on the PTC to sort out the referrals from St Albans to HH, but they are still waiting for a meeting with the director of west Herts to sort it all out.  

So far I managed to get them to confirm there is a meeting this Thursday were they should get a final decision made and I've told her if they don't, I will be going to the local papers about them and how much of a shambles this has become.  I have even asked if I can just pay for the HSG as that's all I need, but have been told any one who pays / goes privet for this, will be taken of the NHS and lose our free cycle.

I have only found Nicola who is in the same boat so far, but I know there is lots of other women with the same problem so I'm going to do another posting in Introduction and Ask a Nurse (due to them being the first place new & old people look) ask for all women who are having this problem to get together so we can all call the right people and if we need to go to the newspapers the more of us there are, the bigger the article and hopefully a better response from the PTC.  Also I really want people to know if they pay for this to be done, there risking losing there free cycle.

Any way, apart from all this I would like to say I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Wendy.  Good Luck     xx  And I'm sorry i can't reply to every one, but wishing every one good health and lots of luck.

Kelly


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies,

They have just rung and can't believe it we got a   both of us cannot stop smiling     we are just so over the moon.

Thank you  for all your support thoughout my treatment I don't know what I would have done without you all.

And I hope to repay the favour.

May all your dreams come true.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
XxX


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

You clever things! Congratulations that is the most fantastic news. 

Helen


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh that is fantastic news, well done Wendy


----------



## nicolah (Sep 14, 2004)

Wendy, that is fantastic!!  

Let's hope you are the first of many of us Hammersmith ladies. I am so delighted for you.    

Nicolaxx (Wishing you a happy and healthy 8½ months!)


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Thank you all so much.

Yes Katie he did tell me my level was 95 today which he said was good (I hope it is ok) I think i must be ok as I threw up this morning.  
We are going to tell our parents this afternoon and we are so excited to see their faces especially Paul's as they never thought they would ever have grandchildren because of Paul's cf.

Hope you are all well


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wendy huge congratulations to you both that is wonderful news
I am sure both parents will be thrilled the bext Christmas present ever.

Enjoy a Happy pregnancy
Nats

Girls
thanks for all your comments about HH, will wait to see what my GP comes up with.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Wow Wendy fantastic news . So pleased for you and your DH. At last a BFP. Really brought a smile to my face. Here's to a happy pregnancy. Well done
P.S. Will you be able to get salt and vinegar crisps from DH any time you crave now !!


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

YHEY!!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC NEWS WENDY!!!!!
            

so, so, so pleased for you Wendy, bet your cheeks are killing you....

Love Sal
xxxxxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Wendy 
Congratulations!!! 
Im so so pleased for you both - thats wonderful news!! 
You must be over the moon    
What a wonderful Xmas present 
lots of love 
Sarah
xx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

Wendy...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     I am so thrilled for you and will have a glass of champagne of your behalf this evening.  Well done clever girl!!

Nedney


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning everyone
Has it sunk in yet Wendy? How pleased were your parents??

I have been called back for another suppression scan on Friday, that is the last day to give the ok to move on to stimms if you are going to complete a cycle before the Christmas hols. If I'm not suppressed enough then we stop and I guess start again in Jan. Strange that I am now willing my AF to come after years of cursing it when it does. Darn that overactive follice and my super charged ovaries!

Hope you are all well
Helen


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Wendy,
congratulations hun.....what an amazing Xmas pressie for you, DH and the parents.    I'm so pleased for you and wish you a fantastic (throwing up aside!) 8.5 months ahead.  What a different Xmas you'll be having next year!

Helen, fingers crossed for the AF...it's always the case that the little witch hangs in there when you most want it to start.

Katie, my wheatgrass tablets have turned up....do I really need to take 21 a day - bit nervous after your tummy-losening warning??!!!!!

Love & hugs to everyone else
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya all  

Thank you all so much for your lovely messages.
I am still flying high    and smiling away, we still can't believe it when i got up this morning i asked my hubby if i had dreamt it.

Helen good luck on Friday hun, I have everything crossed for your visit from A/F to come. thinking of you.

Nedney hun how did the move go? are you all settled in? How are you feeling?

Sarah how are you doing hun? how is your week back at work going?

Katie, Jayne, Sal, Zora, Nicola, Nats, Kelly, Cheery and anyone I have missed I hope that you are all well.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
PS Thank you again for all your support! It means the world to me, I don't know what i would have done withut you all.
PPS I understand if you would rather i stay away for a while, just let me know your thoughts


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Wendy, the best news ever! Please don't stay away on my behalf, half the reason I post it to hear the positive news, it gives me hope and determination to carry on!


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

First of all  Wendy great to hear you sounding so euphoric. I agree with Katie we need you to stay with us 
a) so that we can continue to support you and b) it really gives us extra hope to see someone get a BFP especially at our own clinic. So please don't go anywhere !!!
Katie thanks for the wheatgrass info.Do you have any weekend dates free for a central London meet-up. Dim-sum ?
Helen hope the witch comes in time 
Nedney hope you  are snuggled into your new home now.
Sal -sorry can't meet up . Hope all goes well at your appointment
Sarah and Jayne looking forward to meeting you next Friday. Anyone else available ?
Nicola, Kelly,Wadadlis hope things are moving along for you
LouJane- hope you are well on your 2ww


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

WOW WENDY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!    I am so pleased for you... isn't it a wonderful feeling!!!  

So sorry to hear about your sickness, I hope it's short lived, although I can't guarentee it unfortunately 

Hi to the rest of the Hammersmith Girls... you never know, this time next year we could be having a Hammersmith Baby Club thread, or even meet 

Hugs and positive thoughts to all,

Cheery x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone  
How are you all doing? 

Wendy, I expect you are still on cloud 9! Hope the sickness isnt too bad.  When do you go in for your first scan?!  I agree with the others that we definately want you to stick around!  Its wonderful news and keeps everyone going.  So keep in touch x 

Nedney, How are you getting on?  Settling into your new home?  Look after yourself, you have been through a lot, thinking of you 

Katie and Zora, thanks for your advice on acupuncture - think i will definately follow this up in the new year

Helen, sorry to hear about your follicle.  Hope that your scan goes well tomorrow and that you can get your treatment in before Xmas.  will keep my fingers crossed for you.  I havent had the Xmas problem myself but have had the problem of follicles filling with fluid due to Buserelin and stopping me being suppressed which sounds the same as your situation.  On one occassion the double dose did the trick, unfortunately other 2 i had to try again the following month on a combination of drugs - it did mean a delay but all got sorted in the end so dont worry.  

Sally, good luck with your appointment today. Hope all goes well.  is this your co-ordination appt?

Welcome to Lou Jane, wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww.  Hope its not sending you too crazy.  When do you test?  Hope that you can give us another positive result for the Hammersmith crowd! 

Kelly, so sorry to hear all the problems you are having to go through.  It seems never ending. Well done for staying so strong and trying to get things moving.  Getting people together sounds good - there must be lots of others in the same situation.  Good luck with it all 

Jayne, look forward to seeing you and Zora next week

Cheery, good to hear from you, hope all is going well with your pregnancy

Hello to  Wadadlis, Nicolah, Clairol, Honest, Nats, Shamrock and anyone else Ive missed 

My first week back at work has been ok, very busy and given me something else to get stressed about  .  Off to see Mr Margara tomorrow so we are going to finalise our long list of questions tonight. Will keep you posted.

Sending lots of positive vibes to our growing Hammersmith group   
Take care 
Sarah


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Sarah.   That is good to know. Im thinking that maybe we rushed into this cycle and should have had the patience to hold off until Jan, but we were just so keen to get going once we had the ok. What combo of drugs did you have when doubling Buserelin didn’t work?
Good luck tomorrow, let us know how you get on


----------



## KellyWhitt (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello Every one,

I have a big update for everyone who attends St Albans Hospital.  I have receive confirmation for every one waiting for a referral to be accepted by Hammersmith, that we have to have either a Hysteroscopy or a hystrosalpingogram before the referral is excepted along with Blood test for your self and your partner; HIV, HEP B, HEP C & BMI.  

There was nothing in place for us to have these done, but they have now sorted it out and they have set up a contract with Capio Rivers Hospital (a privet hosp) in Sawbridge Worth.  We should get our referral dates within the next couple of weeks (max) and we should been seen no long then in a months time.  The Blood test can be done at either St Albans, Hemel or Watford Path Lab, and forms will be sent out to every one within a couple of weeks or you can get them done at your gp's if they do them there.

I have been told by Louise Sheppard 01923 217937 who is the lady dealing with the referrals, that she needs all the results from all your test, so she can send your referral on to Hammersmith as soon as possible.  She told me the results from Capio Rivers will be sent directly to Hammersmith for us, unless there are any problems.  Then they will be sent back to St Albans where they will call you in to see a Consultant there.  But please make sure you contact her with all your other results otherwise there will be even longer hold ups for your referrals.

Again if anyone needs more information, please come back to me.

Kind Regards,


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done Kelly your perseverance has paid off for you and others.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Helen.
When the Double Buserelin didnt work, I had to start taking the pill and then  3 weeks later take pill and buserelin together.  Not sure if this is standard practice or not.  I have been advised to take the pill continuously between IVF cycles in order to control endometriosis so may be related to that.  Anyway, hope that none of this is necessary for you and that you can go ahead tomorrow. Any sign of AF? 
Good luck  
S


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi everyone, sorry I have disappeared off the radar for a bit.  Congratuations Wendy, it's so nice to hear some good news for a change.
Lots appearing on this thread about those of you who have been referred from St Albans - sounds like you are being given the run around.
Was wondering if anyone has been referred to hh from Islington, or via St Mary's (long story)?  I have had all the tests that seem to be needed, but wondered if Islington then put a brake on things for some wonderful (and known only to them) reason...
SOOO bored of waiting for our first appointment which is next week (5 months from last failed IUI).
And another thing, wheat grass - should I be taking it
Would be nice to hear from you
Wadadlis x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sarah good  luck with your appointment .I know it's not an easy time for you. 
Wadadlis glad to see you back on the radar. I know the waiting must have been frustrating but now that you have your appointment you can move forward. The consultants are very patient ask as many questions as you need. I haven't taken wheatgrass yet but it is taken usually by ladies who have problems with high FSH. Can be an increasing problem as you get older.
Wendy how's it going ? When do we find out how many bubs ?    
Cheery nice to see you back. How's it going ?
Nedney hope you are hanging in there. How's the new pad ? Years ago I moved into my flat just before Xmas. Was nice to be in a new home at at hat time. 
Any news Mrs G ?
LouJane your test date must be coming soon.Good luck
Katie  hope work isn't getting on top of you. Don't worry about meeting. SHould we say a provisional Jan 7th for the next Central  London Meet. Will be just before my tx and I will probably need calming down  Everyone else welcome
Jayne how's the job hunting going ?
Hi to everyone else


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls
Gosh is was chockablock in the clinic this morning. Friday must be a popular day for going. Lots of toddlers running about with smelly nappies too! (no baby changing facilities I heard one mum grumble).

My ovaries are working overtime and I am definitely not suppressed so its back to the drawing board until Jan I think. They were so active I was asked if I had got my Buserelin and Puregon muddled up!!

Hope everyone is well and getting stuck into the chocolate advent calendars  
Helen


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Wadadlis, at my last review Mr Trew suggested my egg quality was not the best so started the wheatgrass to help with that although FSH levels never been a problem for me either. Figure it can only help and just adds to the rattle I make with all the supplements going down my neck. 

Sarah, hope the review goes well today and you get some answers - how were the blood tests?

Helen, so sorry for your delay but hopefully they will be able to learn from this and give you a better mix of drugs in the New Year.

Sally, how did the co-ordination appointment go?

Wendy, don't do a disappearing act - it's great to hear the good news from members of the gang.
When is your scan?

Kelly, well done on finally getting some progress with you PHCT.

Lou, hope you aren't going too loopy in your 2ww.

Katie, thanks for the advice on the tablets - up to 3 and no effects yet!  Will put 7th in diary too.

Nedney, hope you are OK and that you are loving the new pad.

Zora, thanks for booking and looking forward to seeing you next week.

Hi to all the other girls.

Got a couple of interviews lined up before Xmas - more for practice than a real desire to work there - there is one job I really fancy but that's at very early stages at present but fingers crossed!  Busy doing some bits of consultancy - doesn't pay much but keeps me off day time tv which has to be a good thing!

Love to everyone.
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Helen hun I am sorry, what a pain for you are you very disappointed? When can you start again in Jan? Are you ok?

Jayne Good luck with the interviews hun, When are they for?

Nedney how is the new house? are you all settled in?

Hello to everyone I hope that you are all well.

I am fine thank you for asking, I am feeling quite huge and a bit uncomfortable (Still a bit bloated I think) and I am feeling really sick but thankfully am not actually being sick, I am not complaining though  
I have my scan on Tuesday 13th Dec but I'm not sure if we will know much after that as It is still very early.

Hubby has a stinker of a cold (Bless him, it's not great for his chest) But he is still   .

Hope you are all ok and are keeping well and warm.

Loadsa love and hugs
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Hope you all ok 

Wendy, good to hear from you.  sorry to hear you are a bit uncomfortable and sicky but it will all be worth it    Good luck on 13th.  Hope DH gets better soon. 

Helen, so sorry to hear that you are going to be delayed til Jan.  I know how frustrating the delays can be.  Hope that things work better with the tx in the new year. A small consolation will be you can have a few drinks over Xmas!

Jayne, glad to hear you,ve got some interviews - all good practice. Wish you lots of luck 

Well I had my review with Mr Margara this morning and he was his usual charming self and spent a lot of time with us and answered all our questions which was great.  Basically he thought we had had a good cycle and says that i respond well to IVF considering my condition (he always tries to be positive but i couldnt help thinking that i dont respond that well, otherwise I would have had a BFP!) 

Anyway to cut a long story short basically he thinks we should try again on a slightly different protocol (day 21 start to reduce chance of cysts) but that he would suggest that I have my right tube clipped.  They have discovered I have a hydrosalpinx in my right tube which is getting bigger and he thinks that back flow of fluid may possibly affect implantation.  

Feel a bit confused about it all really,   The hydrosalpinx is a new thing to add to my list of problems which has only been discussed with us this cycle, but i suppose at least there is a treatment.  Having this clipped would give us virtually no chance of conceiving naturally though.  Although our chances are pretty slim anyway, i have come away feeling mixed about everything.  Before the appointment I had pretty much thought we would change clinics but now am thinking if we are to have this surgery then i might feel more comfortable to stay at HH where they know my medical history well.  However, we did also want to look into the immunological side of things but HH dont do this, infact Mr M was very scathing about it and said there is no research evidence for it!  

Anyway, DH and I will think about.  have already got some good advice from here on the Hydrosalpinx thread. Might try the wheat grass too!!  

Sorry to go on,just needed to get it off my chest.  
hope everyone else ok, have a good weekend 
Sarah 
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello Ladies

sorry no personals as we have only just back from the UK...
We had our co-ordination appointment yesterday at 2.... well that was the plan, Belgiums railways system virtually stopped at 8.30 in the morning.... so who missed their Eurostar connection? ....yes us.... a 25min train ride took 1hour 50... rang the hospital and they were brill said don't worry we will see you when you get here.... great, got the next Eurostar, got on the central line to East Acton and 'signal failure'!!.... I cried at this point (frustration I promise)... eventually got to Hammersmith at 4.15 and our 2 hour appintment turned into 25 mins.... but it was fine as we have already had 3 cycles and kinda know the system, had a good laugh with the nurse cause I said I wanted to use their councelling service to get over the rail network system
will catch up with everyone this weekend
Love Sal
oh, we also had a lovely Korean meal in Soho last night.... yumyum


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi to everyone!  Hope you all well. 

I can totally sympathize with the traffic traumas - I had spent many mornings just sat in the car on the A40 going nowhere and watching the time pass.  The last thing you need is to be so stressed even before you arrive - it must have been awful to miss your appt Katie.  I hope you get another one soon.

It's my test date tomorrow - was quite glad it wasn't today as there was traffic chaos by the Hoover Building and they shut the road.  I go from being really positive to the other extreme.  I either feel very 'periody' in my tummy or I feel nothing.  I don't 'feel' pg in my head, if that makes any sense but then I don't know if I should feel anything this early.  I haven't had any spotting or anything but obviously am still on the progesterone.  My DH keeps telling me to be positive so we shall see.

Will let you know how it goes!

Lou xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a quick one will post personals later. 
Loujane to wish you all the best for tomorrow. Your DH is right. Think positive. Good luck


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Quick one from me too 

 Lou Jane  

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending lots of positive vibes 
  

Keep us posted 
Sarah 
x


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Lou Jane

Good luck for today 

Sal
x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Lou, 
just a quickie to say that I'm thinking about you today - really hope it was good news.

  
Fingers crossed
Love
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Lou GOOD LUCK today I have everything crossed for you, Really hope it's god news.

Thinking of you.

Loadsa love and great big hugs
Wendy Woo
XxX


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi all

Just found this thread, can I join you all?

I've just had another failed FET at Hammersmith, was kinda expecting it but didn't have any symptoms apart from sore boobs.  Still really upset. Received my result yesterday, and when I was out shopping with my DD she asked me when she was going to have a brother or sister, had to tell her mummy and daddy are really trying.  And then this morning in the car she's asked my what I want from Santa, and all I could say was a brother or sister for her, so she's now adding it on her Christmas list.  I hope he hears me for next year.

I have an appointment on the 13th Jan (Friday) to see Mr Magara to review or previous cycles and to start IVF again.  DH has asked for appt for the 2nd week of Jan so we can relax a little, but I think I'll bring the date forward, as we can then see when TX date would be.  

This time around I'm gonna take it really easy, leave work stress (especially) behind me, and will try and time it around March if I can wait that long.  My DH is taking my DD skiing.  Its her first time.  I could then have that time and the week after as time for myself and even go away, maybe Barbados.  Just thinking of it is bringing on a smile.

Anyway gonna change that appt now.


Sophia


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello

Thank you all for your advice & comments. My GP has written to my consultant & we are just waiting to hear back. I do have an appointment with the consultant early Jan so if i haven;t heard anything by then I will be asking personally.
I am thinking of approaching Hammersmith direct to check on what i would need so i can at least start getting things in place.

Love to all
Nats


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Loujane - hope you are OK
Nedney -hope you too are OK and settling into your new house
Hi Sophia welcome to Hammersmith Girls . Sorry to hear about your BFN. You've come to the right place for support. Hope we can help. I was pleased to see that you have a DD through IVF. It's always encouraging to see a success story. Wish you all the best with your review. I wanted mine as soon as possible so that I could move on hope you get an earlier appointment .A few of us are meeting for lunch in Ealing this Friday if you happen to be free you're welcome.
Nats its a good idea to get things in order . Not sure how the NHS referral works. Can your GP do your HIV and HEP tests. Would be one less thing to worry about later. The results are valid for one year . Good to see things are moving along.You're welcome too on Friday if you're free.
Wendy -how are you and bubs ? 
Sarah- give yourself time to think over your options.  We can have a better chat on Friday 
Jayne it's good you've got a distacton. I'm taking time off at the moment to use up some leave before year end. Driving myself mad watching daytime TV !! 
Katie  I'm sure you won't be on any black list . Did you manage to speak to anyone yet 
Well looks like Jan is going to be a busy time .
Hello to everyone else


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Zora

Could you let me have the details for Friday 7 I will see if I can make it

thank you
Nats


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Sent you the details Nats would be lovely to see you.


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you  ladies for all the messages and thoughts.  It really does mean a lot to know that there are so many other people supporting you.  My BF is having similar trouble TTC and is an absolute star but it's difficult with the other people I know.  I feel I have to put on a brave face all the time.  It's nice to have somewhere to 'go' where you can honest and people accept how you feel and understand. 

I got a 'weak positive' so need to go back in week to have the test done again to see if my levels have gone up.  Apparently Hammersmith like to see 60 but we only got 12 which is obviously very low.  I was a bit shocked and didn't ask any questions so my DH rang them back.  Apparently 12 is on the cusp of what could or could not turn out to be a viable pg.  I've been here twice before and am finding it hard to be positive but my DH thinks I should be positive until I know it's a definite no.  I had a bit of spotting last night but none today and the doctor didn't seem to think that was a problem.

I just don't know what to do with myself  

We used to live in Ealing until last year and can still get there quite easily.  Can't make Friday as will be teaching (help!! Focus focus!!) but maybe can meet up on a weekend next year ??

Lou xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Lou it is great you got a positive although it must be awful to have to keep waiting to see if it rises, your hubby is right and you should try and keep positive. What day are you going back next week?

I have everything crossed for you hun that your levels will keep rising.
You never have to put on a brave face here hun, If you need to talk you know where we are.

Thinking of you.

Sending you loadsa love hugs and positive vibes       
Love 
Wendy Woo
xXx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Wednesday everyone.
Loujane congratulations on your positive. Here's willing that 12 up to a 60 by next week (I've no idea what that is ).It must be great to have your BF to support you. Let us know how you get on we are all willing you on .Where do you live?We can pick a new venue for the next 'local' meet .


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Morning everyone!  Thanks for the kind and positive messages!!
Had a bit more spotting this morning so not going into work today just going to put my feet up.  I'm a primary school teacher and always have huge guilt when I don't go in as it messes everyone else about and it's not fair for the children.  It's got to the stage where I have to do everything I can to look after myself.

Am trying very hard to be positive but will need to take each day as it comes.  I've read from other posts that some people went back after a few days to get another test.  When my DH spoke to them yesterday they said I had to go back next Tuesday (will have to be Wed as Xmas concert day).  My DH is away from Sunday on business for the week and he asked if anything could be done at the end of this week and they said no.  I don't really understand why I can't go back at the end of this week....

I live near High Wycombe now so can get into town quite easily.  We are at the HH as we came under them while living in Ealing and it made sense to stay.

Have a good day everyone

Louxx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Loujane. Feet up , daytime TV, DVDs , magazines that's what the doctor ordered !!Xmas shopping on the internet ?? ,I've put work first too much and now I'm suffering with IF I've re-thought the whole thing. Put yourself first for a change. You deserve it !! They probably don't want you to go back this week as it is too soon . Sorry your  DH will be away . Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi Loujane

Hope your levels rise, it must be so frustrating having to wait until next week after the 2ww. Stay put on that couch & don't move unfortunately we have to be selfish sometimes & now is your time to concentrate on yourself & DH.
Take care
Nats


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi ladies  

Just to let you know that I am going to let your threads run on for a few pages longer form now on. Didn't want you to think we'd forgotten about you!  

Lots of love and positive thoughts to you all    

Rachel xxxx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Keep positive Loujane and take care of yourself. when I first got my BFP I had a really tough time with lots of bleeding and some real worries and in fact I've just been signed off sick again for high BP and exhaustion but Babba is still hanging in there!  

Incidentally, I'm also a teacher living on the outskirts of High Wycombe having moved from Norwood Green... how spooky is that?!?!  

Take care and feel free to IM me if you want to chat,

Cheery xx


----------



## nedney (Sep 27, 2004)

Hello everyone
finally got the internet working in our new home so can get back to seeing what you are all up to!  Hope everyone is well!
Our new house is lovely and feels like home so I am happy.
Seeing consultant Mr Lavery next week for the low down on our disastrous IVF treatment and hopefully he can advise us on next steps, if any.  I'll keep you posted
Lots of love
Nedney
X


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome back CHeery and Nedney. Wow Nedney you must have worked hard to already have your new place looking like home !! Good luck with your review. 
Cheery hang on in there. What's  your due date ?
Hello to alll


----------



## wadadlis (Dec 10, 2004)

Well, we finally had our first appointment today, after 5 months of waiting since last (failed) IUI cycle.  Were devastated to be told by Mr Margara that it would be another 3-5 months until we actually got started with treatment, almost certainly their quota is full until the end of this financial year which presumably means the end of April.  This means that it will be nearly a year since we have had any treatment.  Both of us were gutted (I cried).  We are considering going private, though unsure if this will mean we get seen any faster and also whether we will then forfeit our goes on the NHS.

More upsetting was the way that we felt we were treated by Mr Margara.  He was exceptionally unsympathetic when I got upset (and I'm not a particularly emotional person so this upset me even more!) and just kept saying that we were lucky, some people wait a year, and that it was all a long shot and it probably wouldn't work anyway and we might need over 6 cycles etc. etc.  Then he proceeded to chuck a load of paperwork at us at top speed, telling us to send this to x and do this with y and make an appointment at z.  DH was desperately trying to write all this down but inevitably (over 6 pieces of paper later) got lost and asked (reasonably) for clarification on certain things,  this was just met with impatience.

Overall we felt frustrated, upset and generally cross with the whole thing, and particularly the way we were treated.  I may sound like a moany old cow but, having a whole family that works in the NHS, I think that I am extremely aware of the pressures that doctors are under and that they work extremely hard and do a very difficult job.  I therefore am quite prepared to make allowances for them.  I also know that they probably have people bursting into tears on them all the time, but you would like to think that they go into the job with a little bit of compassion for people and will give them time and patience when they are clearly finding the whole thing difficult.  Anyway, I hope that he just got out of bed on the wrong side this morning (it was only 9am) and got nicer to his patients as the day wore on!

We spent the rest of the day ringing around clinics in London and I now feel a little better that we have made an initial consulation appointment at UCH for before Xmas.  I just wish I felt I had been treated with the respect and sympathy that I think I deserved this morning.

Anyway, good luck to the rest of you, thanks for listening!

Wadadlis
x


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi ladies, can't believe this have to re-type this again.  Can I remember what I've said !!

Zora thanks for the kind welcome.  I'm working on Friday but work on the Great West road and if all goes okay I should be able to make it, so if you could send me the details.

Loujane I'm praying that your levels keeping rising,but I know frustrating having to wait unit next week.  But you must take time out for yourself.  This time is really busy for you I know, my DD has her first real part in her play, but they will love and enjoy any and everything, and will miss nothing, so relax and don't worry.
In my last tx of FET I had 3 day off including my ET day.  But I was even getting calls after an hour after ET.  Next time I'm gonna sod then and be in contactable.  I've had a absolutely sodding day.  My "title" is a Senior Desktop Analyst,for a lge well know media company.Today there was a huge prob that had to pull strings for for an exec and his PA. Sorted but bought bubbly for all involved.  But thought I really want to get out, but waiting for that elusive BFP for mat support from company.

Waladlis, I'm sorry about your experience with Mr Magara.  I've been with him since my first TX 7 yrs ago which resulted in BFP.  I've broken down before, but think they are hardened towards our wishes, frustions and disire to having a child.  But in a strange way seemed to ready me for the rough road ahead.
tHope your next consult is better at UCH.  But make sure your comfortable with saff, surrounding etc.

Take care all 

Sophia


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just a quick one 
Wadadlis, Im so sorry you had such a hard time with Mr Margara.  There is no excuse as he is very experienced and ought to be very aware of the emotional needs of his patients. He is our consultant and I have to say we have had mixed experiences with him.  The first time we saw him we both left feeling devastated by his direct approach and a real lack of social skills but i have to say that since then he has always been charming and sensitive and offered us lots of time so maybe he just has on and off days??   Not good i know.    I dont know whether he told you he is retiring in March?  Definately worth looking into other clinics though as it is very important that you feel comfortable wherever you go.  I cant help on the NHS stuff but worth checking out further.  Good luck.  

Lou, pleased to hear your positive result, hang on in there, keeping everything crossed for you 

Sophia, welcome!  Zora has been organising the Friday lunch but i will PM you the details 

Katie, glad you found the counselling helpful, Ive been wondering about making an appointment as have found this 3rd BFN hard to cope with.  
Hope you feeling better, Ive got the sore throat, stuffy nose thing too.. its going around.  Wrap up warm! 

Take care 
Sarah 
x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello Ladies, any chance I can join the meet tomorrow please?
If so can you send time and location and I'll try and get there.
Many thanks.
Also, had a chat with Debbie Clarke today. I might get my NHS cycle in April, should know in a few weeks time. Meanwhile I'm gong to have by back operated on (Jan 6th), injections have helped but I want a proper fix. So although I have to wait some more time for tx it will give me time to recover.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Clairol -1230 lunch at Carluccios in Ealing -will message you the details . Would love to see you. Will adjust the booking 
Sophia  do you think you will make it ?


----------



## springes (Apr 6, 2005)

Sent you a PM, should be okay, but will call mid morning if any probs.

See you tomorrow.

Sophia


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Morning all . hope you're all looking forward to the weekend. I don't know when it's out but I defo want to go and see that new penguin film. Looking forward to seeing some of you later. Clairol and the others sorry it's a bit too far away . AlmaMay and I are suggesting are meeting more central on Jan 7th . Is there anywhere which is easy for more of us to get to? If anyone has any good places we could meet there. 
Wendy how are you getting on . I hear ginger is good for nausea and I know Green and Blacks do a ginger variety 
Wadadlis sorry to hear about your experience. I found the consultant very direct but that helped me as because of my age I  really needed to get a move on and after seeing him I did. Good luck with whatever you decide. IVF is such an emotional rollercoaster you need to feel as comfortable  as possible with your clinic. My second appointment was much better as I knew a bit more what to ask adn what the options were.
Loujane good luck for tomorrow. Sorry you ended up with a 3ww. Lets all keep everything crossed for you
Nedney glad you've nested into your new place. We've been looking into moving but put it on hold because of the IVF because of financial and stress reasons . Hope to start looking againg soon but not sure whether too wait again until after the tx. you can end up putting your whole life on hold for all this IVF stuff 
Katie -watched space cadets last night . It is funny .
Hi to everyone else


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi ladies.  Hope some of you are having a nice lunch!

AF has arrived today.  Knew it was coming but doesn't make it any easier as you know.  The spotting had slowed down so foolishly my hopes were creeping up even though looking back I was being unrealistic with such a low level.

Am looking at the positives - that we got a good embie and it tried to do something.  As is my third early mc, wondering if I have implantation problems.  Is there anything that can be done for that??  Do Hammersmith deal with that sort of thing??

Take care. Lou xx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Awhhh LouJane I'm so sorry to hear that  

You look after yourself and take a little time out (xmas holidays are on their way   )  

You're right, it might be worth investigating early m/c, I am sure someone else on this thread was doing the same and may be able to point you in the right direction. 

Take care,

Cheery xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that LouJane. Try and keep positive, New Year, new start and new luck.
Look after yourselves
Helen


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Lou, so sorry hun   ...take care of yourself over the weekend.  Not sure if HH do any of the tests for re-current MC but they should be able to recommend somewhere - I know St Mary's at Paddington have a consultant there who investigates it.

Cheery, hope you are feeling better and that the time off is getting that BP down.

Nedney, glad to hear the house is good.

Sophia, welcome to the HH thread - sorry for your recent BFN but hang in there - you know it can work for you and it will again.

Katie, hope you are feeling better and you haven't come down with some horrible lurgy.  Keep warm and lots of hot fluids.

Zora/Sarah, it was lovely to meet you today and I'm looking forward to a repeat event soon.

Love and hugs to all the other HH Ladies.
Jayne xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Lou
I work as a medical secretary at HH and have just remembered recently writing a letter referring someone to a miscarriage investigation clinic. So one definetly exists at Queen Charlotte's run by one of the gynae Drs I think, I will try and find the letter and give you the name of the consultant who runs the clinic. Its nice to be armed with this info when speaking to your consultant. I think there is a criteria for referral, something like 3 or 4 recurrent miscarriages but Im not completely sure of the exact figures.
i'll try and find out next week
Mrs-G


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Lou 
Im so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself, 

Zora, Jayne, lovely to finally meet you both yesterday,looking forward to the next one 

Hope everyone else well, enjoy the weekend! 

Take care 
sarah 
x


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Loujane hope you are coping  sending you a big hug   . 

Sarah and Jayne great to meet you finally yesterday. All in all had a very chilled day yesterday
Sophia really sorry you couldn't make it. Hope you got through the day at work. my job is very unpredicatable at times so I sympathise. 
Clairol sorry you couldn't  make it in the end hope to see you at the next one
Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone is keeping well and warm and not panciking too much about Xmas


----------



## sal P (Sep 18, 2005)

Hello ladies
just caught up with the last 3 pages.... sorry am abit busy with work/do's etc...

Lou... was sorry to read your news, you sound a very positive person but we are here when you need us, get lots of love from DH x 

Just wanted to drop a 'hello' in, glad afew of you got together, hopefully see some of you in Jan, think it will be a third week that I start my FSH injections (not sure which drug yet as HH don't use Menupur and that has been the best one for me, didn't do so well with Puregon, so the nurse said to talk to the doctor when we come in for our 'query' scan... )

Have a good Sunday everyone, talk soon

Love Sal
x


----------



## loujane (Sep 22, 2005)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words.  It was so difficult not knowing what was going to happen but once your body makes its mind up then at least you know what you are dealing with and can look forward.  Of course I am desperately sad but there were some positives and it was only our first go.  There is an article today in The Times about Robert Winston with him saying the emotional impact of infertility is equal to that of cancer.  I just hope some of the less understanding people around read that.

Have got our review appt with Mr Lavery on the 20th so am preparing my list of questions.  I thought that I would see him at some point during the cycle but not at all.  It obviously doesn't work like that.  Mrs G - I'd be really grateful for any info you could find for me.  I think you normally have to have had 3 mc for them to look into it.

Sal - why don't HH use Menupur?? I just assumed all hospitals would use the same drugs.

Trying to now get myself in the Christmas spirit.  Have not even thought about Christmas so far.  Had a lovely day today in Covent Garden and attempted to get into Hamleys (TOTALLY MANIC!!). Finally put up the tree watching Strictly Come Dancing.  Lovely!!

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend

Lou xx


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope all you ladies in Hemel Hempstead area are OK. Heard the blasts in Ealing


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43975.0.html

pam xx


----------

